# 2,167 Men



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

So... LOL...I have started another one of my dating site experiments! :facepalm:

I went through all the steps, filled out everything it required, took all the "tests" etc. 

(other times on dating sites I didn't bother with this...this is just as much an experiment in software algorithms as human interaction...and just for the paranoid: I'm almost through my certification for computer forensics and hacking investigation :thumb

It "matched me" with, _not kidding_, 2,167 men in my area.  My area being within 50 miles of where I currently reside.

I have messaged 12 of them with friendly notes, no pressure, no crazy, just a friendly hello and short conversation starter. No responses yet.

Just in case someone says something, lack of response due to them not being attracted or whatever is not the measure I'm using. I've specifically selected men that:

*Seem nice. 
*ARE attractive to me and I genuinely would like to speak with them and see if we mutually want to have coffee, because I can't just toy with people or lie, I'm a really bad liar, I've tried 
*Have specifically and purposefully filled out the "She will be:" section with preferences instead of the standard "no preference"...and made sure those fit me, such as height, weight, hair color, education level etc.
*And the twist...every single one have also mentioned in their profile how DIFFICULT it is for them to meet anyone on the site.

And that right there is specifically what I am testing out. 

So far....I can see why they have problems meeting people, since usually communicating with them is a prerequisite.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

WhyNot said:


> So... LOL...I have started another one of my dating site experiments! :facepalm:
> 
> I went through all the steps, filled out everything it required, took all the "tests" etc.
> 
> ...


I didn't receive your message Yet.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

davel745 said:


> I didn't receive your message Yet.



You're outside the 50 mile perimeter. :nerd:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

A man can dream can't he?


----------



## Westwood (May 13, 2002)

King of the gypsies, 1978. Mr Alaska 1988. Your response may vary. . . Oh online! Dude I'm with for 8 years now.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Why Not, I love your scientific approach, it expresses who you are!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Laura said:


> Why Not, I love your scientific approach, it expresses who you are!


I'm simply running out of approaches and this was the next in line. If this one doesn't get me a date of some sort...the only approach I'll have after that is knocking them out, blindfolding them and dragging them to my secret lair in the woods.

But I have to build the Lady Lair first (not a man in sight for this experience) so.... I suspect this current approach will go on for a while.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Better get a move on. I read where the price of chloroform was going to skyrocket.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going organic...don't have any more chemicals than I can reasonably avoid.
I'll go straight for beaning them in the head in the right spot. Doesn't take much, doesn't even have to leave a mark. If they are too fast, I've got a 12 ga. and some rubber bullets. That'll leave a mark or two. hmmmm...perhaps just some kool aid.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

You're dang good at multitasking, combining many fields of science, sport, psychology and romance. You'll be able to process the data for a full report on your results? Serious, even though I'm laughing. You've got a good plan you can enjoy.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Better slow down Whynot...... I might be falling in love.....Headaches rubber bullets and koolaide????? Good god I cant take it!!!! LOL ;-)


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

2,167 and I am pretty sure not one of them is in Chiloquin darn the luck. :indif:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

54metalman said:


> Better slow down Whynot...... I might be falling in love.....Headaches rubber bullets and koolaide????? Good god I cant take it!!!! LOL ;-)


Slow down?! Shoot man..just keep up. No headaches. Men are sort of like horses...there's a spot on their noggin if you just somewhat wack that a bit they'll just black out. 

....course...too hard it could kill 'em............ hmmmm.... I'll have to practice.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Why not experiment with the profile pic? Guys are visual after all. My experiment was putting up my pic with candy corn up my nose. I never replied to anyone but there were some nice replies that I think were genuine and they all said how the candy corn caught their eye and it sent the message I was "different" in a good way. There is the whole fill out the form ad nauseum stuff on all what ya are, but I think there is something to be said for that split second "aha!" that resonates--you see something about someone that says all there needs to be said and the rest is just details...? I know that happened to me--it was a photo he took of a saltbush clinging by a root to a sandy hillside in a facebook album. Said all I needed to hear and it's rung true ever since.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

WhyNot said:


> Slow down?! Shoot man..just keep up. No headaches. Men are sort of like horses...there's a spot on their noggin if you just somewhat wack that a bit they'll just black out.
> 
> ....course...too hard it could kill 'em............ hmmmm.... I'll have to practice.


Never heard it called a noggin,,before,,,but anyway,,,the spot,, hangs below the "Noggin",,,,


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, Whack them and we ll pass out, lol. 

As to dating sites, They always tell me theres a high 2 digit number of willing/wanting/wild/wonderfuly/wicked women just 4 miles from me.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill; a noggin is a head, the skull. 

WhyNot; how is it that a woman in a burlesque troupe cannot meet men? I always heard that there were men waiting at the stage door.

Now, if you are serious about it, what's the difficulty? Just post your availabilty, your picture and you desires. Tell them you want a man, fully and gainfully employed, single, etc, etc. 

Not as easy for a woman as for a man, true. I'm told there are seven women out there looking for every available man once you eliminate the unsuitables. 

As the old saying goes, you may have to kiss a lot of frogs to meet your prince.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Or, sometimes, after a while decide that you LIKE frogs!

Mon :hysterical:


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Mon: As I heard when I went to Japan; "You know, these women look short, ******-eyed and ugly when you first get here, but after a while they get sort of pretty".

And, you know, they did.
Ox


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oxankle said:


> WhyNot; how is it that a woman in a burlesque troupe cannot meet men? I always heard that there were men waiting at the stage door.
> 
> Now, if you are serious about it, what's the difficulty?


Ox lol. I don't have a problem meeting men in general. It's finding ones that actually want a friendship and relationship instead of just a one night sheet dancing disco.

So far my online dating experiences have ended usually in finding out they are married and looking for the one or several night sheet dancing. 

An unbelievable amount of men that are married attend burlesque shows. And no, not all of them are interested and not all of them pretend they aren't married...but just because they are waiting at the stage door to show me some appreciation does not mean they are available.

I just have really bad luck. Apparently. I've been told my standards are too high. I had one take off after too dates because I was too smart. I had several not want a second date because they felt too dumb.

This is just what I'm told. I'm not really banking on it actually being true. It all sounds like ways of getting out of something when they find out I'm actually looking for a relationship and they don't feel like they are ready or at least not wanting one with me.

:shrug:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh ... plenty of 60 and 70 year old men would love to have a relationship with me. Problem is, that's my mother's age and it ,.... yeah..... probably not.

I do have a gentleman I'm meeting for early dinner on Monday. We'll see....he's flying in from Chicago.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> Why not experiment with the profile pic? .


Oh Celeste... lol.... I've had every type of profile one could think of. Serious, silly, crazy, sweet, intelligent, stupid, etc, etc, etc.

I've been doing this for 2 years now....online....different sites...different levels of involvement.

I know exactly which singles site to go to, in fact, and EXACTLY what to say and EXACTLY what pictures to put up that will get me about 250 responses before I finish my profile completely. I've tested out this phenomenon.

I'm not interested in those guys....but I have a lot of their pictures! LMAO!!!!! well...they SAY it's them...haha.:nono:


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't know what to say about that. "Sheet Dancing"; a popular sport, but not usually the first move in a permanent relationship. 

Of course married men go to burlesque houses; without them there'd be no burlesque.

On the other hand, once a woman gets past the ingenue stage there are darned few men who are not "not marriage materiel", married, financially unstable or unreliable. The hard-working, sober, dependable and marriage-minded ones get taken up pretty quickly. 

Try a widower. A woman of my acquaintance once discussed this with me about 50 years ago. She found a widowed police detective. Last I heard they were still making a go of it. She was about thirty at the time.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I posted a profile about 13 years ago, it was matchdoctor. I think internet dating was just becoming popular at the time. I received several responces, met a few Ladies, then finally met my future Wife. I was totally Honest, about everything in my profile-no great expectations, deal breakers, super high standards, etc. I responded to every Lady that contacted me, even the fake one, that my future wife created-to see if I was still fishing, after I met her. I told the ficticous one, that I had met someone, and would delete my profile, to avoid any other contact. She fessed' up about the fictitious one, and the couple of years she fudged on her age* lol. I told her, that honesty was important to me, she responded by telling me, that not everyone is totally truthful , on the internet. I told her I was? She said that I may be an exception. I wonder how many of these 2167 men , are being honest?, and how many would even be close to being a match for you? From a mans point of view (at least mine), I must say that most men are very visual. As shallow as that sounds, they are first interested in your appearance. Correct me if I am wrong fella's, but what catches my eye, quickly garners my attention. I am not saying that all I care about is looks-could not be further from the truth. Being extremely intelligent, may be a turn-off to some, and a turn-on to others.(I don't have to concern myself, I am comfortable being clueless- Lol*) I remember when I first came to ST, I briefly went through the user profiles,and when I came across yours-and it said Why not?, -with a very interesting description, and a Great Photo to match!, I thought to myself- nice!**-too bad that she is so far away, would love to have coffee,and chat with her.* After reading a few of your posts, and enjoying what you had to say. I thought- She must have no problems, finding dates, or interested men. I am sure that someone is out there, that would fit into your world, just let it happen, You can't force it. Good luck, and best wishes!*


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Bill; a noggin is a head, the skull.
> 
> WhyNot; how is it that a woman in a burlesque troupe cannot meet men? I always heard that there were men waiting at the stage door.
> 
> ...


No. Most smart women learn how bad the odds are of finding Prince Charming by getting slimed by frogs. Frog gigging is not our method of looking for him. I don't want to fish the big-mouth bass holes, or dredge for scum sucking bottom dwellers either. We need methods that don't consume our time to sort out the frogs, snakes, chameleons, sharks, eels, jellyfish......

Ain't no shortage of males stepping up claiming "I'm available." I figured out the correct response is, "Available for what?" It's not being "picky" to state you're not available. Know who you are, what you want in life and a partner, live there enjoying life doing what you love. Express WHO you are. I think that produces the best results of finding suitable friends and potential partners.

You don't have to respond to every male who batch spams a canned message. Go outside and play.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

WhyNot said:


> Ox lol. I don't have a problem meeting men in general. It's finding ones that actually want a friendship and relationship instead of just a *one night sheet dancing disco.*


ound:


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Laura; How's that been working for you? 

How many of you girls are really "on the market" ? I've gotten the impression here that not many of you would lift a finger or take any risk to find a good man. 

I can think of a few who were serious and made good marriages; some are not seen here again. A few more came to disaster after going across the country to meet a man they knew only on the net. One woman I knew of did that; parked all her belongings in storage, moved up Nawth, came home disillusioned and all but penniless.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

It's like shopping. You look at the package then read the ingredients. If they look like something to test, then you meet. If not, then...next! 

Many of us have been called too picky, I would rather be too picky than to settle. My time is valuable and I am not looking to occupy myself, or fill a void. I try to keep an open mind and if someone walks into my life and we get along, then great. Go to the next level. But, distance does play a big part in it. I am NOT leaving my family, no way Jose`. 

Laura has the right idea.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh Ox. Not all of us are old sour biddy's that just like to complain and not do anything about it. Also, not all of us put every detail on here about everything. 

I'm not even really complaining...I'm just doing the online experiment again. I also go to after work socials and every Tuesday night am in a trivia group called Geeks That Think at a pretty swanky upscale pub. Keeping an eye out for my very own micro\macro molecular urbanologist \ cowboy-logger-mechanic to sweep me off my feet or at least give me a piggy back ride. :gaptooth:

There's just this thing called REALITY. 2,000 some odd men in my area that "match"....I would bet...but cannot prove that about 40 of them are really good men and out of them perhaps 1-3% are actually truly available in ever sense and perhaps even appealing....and hopefully not sociopaths.

It's just finding the needle. May as well share the adventure.

HOLD ON TO YOUR HATS FOLKS!! Two weeks since I sent the first message to this one guy....HE HAS RESPONDED!! Perhaps...this is it...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I get the drift of that, WhyNot; good hunting to you.
Ox


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> <snip>
> How many of you girls are really "on the market" ? I've gotten the impression here that not many of you would lift a finger or take any risk to find a good man.
> 
> <snip>


Some of us have, it's how we got the label 'saddle galled' (which I refuse to accept, lol!)  

There is a difference between being 'on the market' and chasing anything that moves. Before I was widowed, the last time (when dinosaurs roamed the earth) I was out dating, it was the _men_ who did the lifting and risk taking. I think the saddle-galling has run both ways in this age bracket, personally.

Many of the women here _*are*_ on the market, in a serious manner. They just practice it in different ways than perhaps you're expecting. 

And possibly, this just isn't their marketing niche 

~ST


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

And once again ST, you are so eloquent and concise with a huge splash of class! 

I, on the other hand, have been sitting on both of my hands, (pun intended) and biting my lip in response to those that "know" it all.  As they say, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, Whack them and we ll pass out, lol.
> 
> As to dating sites, They always tell me theres a high 2 digit number of willing/wanting/wild/wonderfuly/wicked women just 4 miles from me.


Didn't know you lived that close to a women's penitentiary. :rotfl:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oxankle said:


> I get the drift of that, WhyNot; good hunting to you.
> Ox


Do you? You sure you're picking up what I'm laying down here? Hard to tell about someone in pixels on a screen. Just making sure.

I've even went on some dates with people that I have met right here through my posts on Single Tree believe it or not. They were\are men who happened along checking things out down here. Some posted on ST, some didn't but post in other areas. One even registered just so he could send me a PM and see if we could hang out. We did.

Funnily enough, those were the men I had some good talks and times with. And the ones that keep in touch and share with me when they think they may have found HER. I think I had good talks and times with them because they are homestead minded. They also are having a really hard time finding like minded women.

So why am I still single and not with one of them? Meh, just wasn't meant to be, they are all kind, loving, attractive individuals...friend vibe was pretty strong with a couple of them. Just didn't mesh, which was mutual, I don't fault them and I'm pretty sure they don't fault me.

I don't mind getting out there...I'm out there. Trust me. 

-------------------------------------

So in my analysis of a bunch of things this is what I'm thinking. Earlier in my life I was never single if I didn't want to be. Soon as I stopped dating someone if it really wasn't serious I could and did just go find me another one when I felt like it. (and yes I could do this now and have...still single LOL)

It's not that I am really all that special or gorgeous, it's just...*not that hard to find a body* they may even be willing to be in a relationship. However, I have learned something from all of that. * The value of the right person.* I spent 7 years with someone and we both thought that we were the right people for each other. As it turns out he and I both had some maturing to do and I tried but I could not handle his black out drinking and when he broke down the neighbor's steel front door at 4 in the morning because he thought it was our house and I locked him out (I don't do things like that. Home is home, poop-faced drunk or not).

ANYWAY....that was 7 years ago. He's since taken charge of his life for real and I'm very proud of him. He's going through a divorce right now...out of a 5 year marriage and 7 year relationship which he went into about 2 weeks after he moved out of my house. He's been through some rough stuff.

This is life. It's what happens. All while he's doing that...I remained single. Couple of dates here and there...not much going on and I didn't really feel like it.

It opened my eyes wide. Perhaps too wide. Perhaps the veil has been lifted too far, perhaps for the first time in my life I'm finding out what it's like to be without someone in my house since the kid is grown and I've had her since I was 17 and I'm not willing to sacrifice me enjoying my life just for the sake of anyone instead of one that has the most potential.

I don't know what I'm doing LOL. I know what I'm looking for but have no clue how to find it. I feel like I have tried about everything...including not trying.

-------------

So I responded to Mr. 2 Weeks last night and thought maybe it would be 2 weeks again until I get another message back but BEHOLD! I woke up to a smartphone corrected incorrectly message! I'm glad I'm good at deciphering. Again...we will see what happens.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Sounds like a long stretch of bad road there in the beginning, WhyNot. We wish you luck.
Ox


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> A few more came to disaster after going across the country to meet a man they knew only on the net.


Ehh. Sometimes it all works out for the best, although perhaps not in the way originally envisioned ...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Laura; How's that been working for you?
> 
> How many of you girls are really "on the market" ? I've gotten the impression here that not many of you would lift a finger or take any risk to find a good man.
> 
> I can think of a few who were serious and made good marriages; some are not seen here again. A few more came to disaster after going across the country to meet a man they knew only on the net. One woman I knew of did that; parked all her belongings in storage, moved up Nawth, came home disillusioned and all but penniless.


 It works very well for me Ox. Thank you for asking. 

I pared my list of Must Haves to 5 qualities for Relationship, 1, he's local. None of those are how he blow his nose. I am available only to men with these qualities. Turns out all my friends have these characteristics too, so it's a pretty good list for me. The judgment of "Good" or "Bad" through somebody else's eyes is irrelevant. I am a happy woman with a happy, healthy social interactions. NO shortage of good men willing to step up into exploring Relationship even if it doesn't go beyond trusted friendship.

As for us "girls" not willing to lift a finger or take risks, many of us women did the heavy lifting and took the risks. Some of us got way more than T-Shirts. We have shiny buckles for bronco busting. I work for an abuse program. I know exactly what the risks and consequences of saying Yes in the wrong context for the wrong reasons can be. Any thought we should feel obligated to respond to batch spams, give the benefit of the doubt to strangers, go stupid because somebody gave us attention is what leads people to become burned and bitter, or worse. 

How often do I hear hurt bitter women friends, say, "All men are alike," and I have to bite my tongue to keep from saying, "Honey, nobody said you had to try them ALL."

WN, work your system and have fun with it! You're a smart woman, you know the difference between a leer and a genuine smile. If BS dribbles down his chin, he runs away scared or blows himself up, he's not the man for you. NEXT!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, Ladies; I have far too little experience to argue with any of that. 
Ox


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to agree with the friend vibe thing. I have/had a friend from here that we were really really close. She would call or I would call her and talk for 4-5 hrs at a time. We would flirt and ask eachother all kinds of questions. Emailed pics back and forth. Had a really great time. I even drove 17 hrs straight to visit her one weekend. Best 2 days I have had in a hotel. Just friends. No romantic connection at all. Which was fine. She would call crying over whoever or just all excited cause he said or did something nice. I miss her but she has moved on. I have all kinds of people tell me that guys and gals cant be just friends. I dont see why not. If I can be an ear or shoulder for someone I am happy with that!Just my thoughts.....


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a true friend, 54metalman!! She was very lucky to have you....


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The luckiest of us all are those who marry that friend, and stay friends for life.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

54metalman said:


> I have to agree with the friend vibe thing. I have/had a friend from here that we were really really close. She would call or I would call her and talk for 4-5 hrs at a time. We would flirt and ask eachother all kinds of questions. Emailed pics back and forth. Had a really great time. I even drove 17 hrs straight to visit her one weekend. Best 2 days I have had in a hotel. Just friends. No romantic connection at all. Which was fine. She would call crying over whoever or just all excited cause he said or did something nice. I miss her but she has moved on. I have all kinds of people tell me that guys and gals cant be just friends. I dont see why not. If I can be an ear or shoulder for someone I am happy with that!Just my thoughts.....


Yup. And it's great. I have those and everyone seems confused. One day we will meet someone who we are like that with AND can stay with like Ox talks about...but until then....here we go!

----
Update: Mr. 2 Weeks may have gone radio silent. He may not have received the answers he was hoping for. 

Had a great time at my early dinner tonight and as it happened one of my technicians from work called me up and we hung out a bit tonight he and another of my techs were there....working up a strategy for the geeks that think and drink night tomorrow. They found out where I was going and playing on a team of ONE so now we are a team of five LMAO.....we're debating about a team name...they are declining my idea of calling us the Mesmerizing Floppies (in homage to the mostly dead floppy drive).

They say it's not appropriate...but I'm the only chick in the group and they...(the "floppies") I've been told are mesmerizing....but they are having none of that. We're probably going to be something silly like the isotopes or something.....I think we should be Occam's Switchblade, myself...but what do I know...I'm just the old lady in the group.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

54metalman said:


> I have to agree with the friend vibe thing. I have/had a friend from here that we were really really close. She would call or I would call her and talk for 4-5 hrs at a time. We would flirt and ask eachother all kinds of questions. Emailed pics back and forth. Had a really great time. I even drove 17 hrs straight to visit her one weekend. Best 2 days I have had in a hotel. Just friends. No romantic connection at all. Which was fine. She would call crying over whoever or just all excited cause he said or did something nice. I miss her but she has moved on. I have all kinds of people tell me that guys and gals cant be just friends. I dont see why not. If I can be an ear or shoulder for someone I am happy with that!Just my thoughts.....


Most of the guys if not all of the guys I have dated in the past end up really good friends. Good enough that if I ever needed something, I could and would call one up just to shoot the breeze or even just talk. This last weekend a ex boyfriend came over to help me put together a table for daycare. Just that and nothing more. Of course you can be just friends with the opposite sex and it not go or be any thing more.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"Originally Posted by *54metalman*  
_I have to agree with the friend vibe thing. I have/had a friend from here that we were really really close. She would call or I would call her and talk for 4-5 hrs at a time. We would flirt and ask eachother all kinds of questions. Emailed pics back and forth. Had a really great time. I even drove 17 hrs straight to visit her one weekend. Best 2 days I have had in a hotel. Just friends. No romantic connection at all. "

I've watched a number of these "no romance" friendships over the years. Invariably if they are single one or the other of them will eventually want to take the relationship over the hill. If they are married the spouses get jealous even if there is no cause, so I'd guess it seldom works if the relationship is more than very casual. 



_


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I did the test for eHarmony once, just because I like to see what things say about me. So you take the test, and it gives you a big pile of facts about yourself... And then it tells me that there is NO ONE in their database that matches with me. 

Thanks, eHarmony! I just went for the stats, but I really needed that confirmation that there is nobody on earth like me...

I wasn't sure whether I should laugh or cry. At least it confirmed what I've been telling myself all along.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> ....
> they are declining my idea of calling us the Mesmerizing Floppies (in homage to the mostly dead floppy drive).
> 
> They say it's not appropriate.....


Hon, NO guy likes to be called floppy. EVER! Just sayin'.....

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Jay, I checked around years ago. Theres NO womans prison anywhere close lol


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's the update...for anyone wondering. Mr. Two Weeks lasted about two days and he is MIA.

However! Having dinner tomorrow with a gentleman I'm just going to call 8 Pack for now. LOL yeah...really. YOLO....


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, so... Dinner was a week ago. AND?! (living vicariously...)


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I did the test for eHarmony once, just because I like to see what things say about me. So you take the test, and it gives you a big pile of facts about yourself... And then it tells me that there is NO ONE in their database that matches with me.
> 
> Thanks, eHarmony! I just went for the stats, but I really needed that confirmation that there is nobody on earth like me...
> 
> I wasn't sure whether I should laugh or cry. At least it confirmed what I've been telling myself all along.



I did the same thing and got the same answer, lol..no eharmony for me! That is when I switched to seniorpeoplemeet.com and found Mr. B. He isn't "like me", but we are compatible and happy so I guess switching to a different dating site works. Married going on 3 years and counting!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am on POF something I said I would never ever do again.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I joined Farmers Only just so I could snoop through people's profiles. Mostly I'm just finding them hilarious.


----------



## rs38bj (May 24, 2009)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I did the test for eHarmony once, just because I like to see what things say about me. So you take the test, and it gives you a big pile of facts about yourself... And then it tells me that there is NO ONE in their database that matches with me.
> 
> Thanks, eHarmony! I just went for the stats, but I really needed that confirmation that there is nobody on earth like me...
> 
> I wasn't sure whether I should laugh or cry. At least it confirmed what I've been telling myself all along.


that's what happens to me. My search results usually give between 0-3 results


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

So eHarmony is the narcissist dating site? Makes sense knowing the couples I know who met there.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Or perhaps just where really run-of-the-mill folks meet??

I've always known I'm kind of an oddball, but I never thought I was so weird that nobody on earth matched me until I joined the site! *lol*


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Okay, so... Dinner was a week ago. AND?! (living vicariously...)


Well. It was interesting. Here are some of what made it interesting:

He picked a BBQ restaurant. 
He doesn't eat pork.

He surprised me by bringing me a gift, a mango candle.

He complained about the price of the 5 wings w/2 sides he ordered before he ordered them (because of only 5 wings).
He couldn't eat his whole meal.

He complimented my dress. Or rather...my breasts in the dress.

When I opened the warmed up bottle of BBQ sauce too fast and it exploded all over me, he immediately found a server and brought me a warm towel.

And also attempted to wash my breasts LMAO. Actually in a way that was cute, sort of making a joke.

He commented about one of my rings (silver floral ring w/ a ying-yang symbol on it). Alluding to something...I'm not sure what. So I was confused.

But very good conversation, good humor, good manners.

He made sure I understood he is an engineer and owns a Cadillac LOL. He also told me a bit about his history and only mentioned his ex wife once to say that they are amiable and have wonderful children. 

It was all very nice.

Since then, about every other day I am getting text messages about God and blessings...that basically make no sense to me so....... 

So.....I'm not sure if anything else is going to go on. He'd be a great friend, he really seems like a nice gentleman..but...seemed very.....I don't know what. And I would bet he feels the same.

The nice thing about going on a date with an older man (he is 48), is they tend to be more confident, mannerly, and have their stuff together.

The problem about going on a date with an older man is that most of them don't want to adventure and build cabins in the middle of nowhere and poop in a bucket for a while if they have to. LOL

It's actually the best date I have been on in.......years.

-I didn't have to pick the place.
-When he was over his head with an unfamiliar menu he asked for help.
-He indicated what he was thinking about ordering, but had me order first...this is important to me...why? Because if I know what he is about to order then I know what price range to order in. There were plenty of $24.99 meals there lol.
-I didn't feel uncomfortable.
-I didn't feel like he was struggling for conversation.
-He wasn't intimidated by my job or successes.
-He didn't criticize one thing even though I could tell some of the things I said may not have been in his "belief zone" by the look that passed over his face.
-He helped me with my sweater when it was time to go.
-He was thoughtful of other people.
-He didn't rush dinner.
-He didn't gasp at the bill.
-He left a generous tip.

*I included this last bit so if there are any gentlemen here struggling to know what some of us ladies consider good points on a date, they have some info. LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

$25 barbecue plates? Holy cow. I guess in Texas they make up for inferior(to NC) barbecue by charging so much you'd think "it must be good, even if I don't like it".


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

zong said:


> $25 barbecue plates? Holy cow. I guess in Texas they make up for inferior(to NC) barbecue by charging so much you'd think "it must be good, even if I don't like it".


Well...all I can say is one of those 25.00 bbq plates would have been way more than three reasonable people should be eating at once lol.

And I did try their bbq...in the smallest sandwich I could find....which was a "wimpy" 1/4 pound. It was good...but not fabulous.

And my date was a little dismayed at the servers. It's sort of a family/sportsbar meets Hooters...except...none of the servers really had much in the way of any "hoots" :gaptooth:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

"It "matched me" with, _not kidding_, 2,167 men in my area.  My area being within 50 miles of where I currently reside."


There must be some sort of mistake?, I have read many of your posts, and saw your profile here, and I am guessing that (considering you live in a metro) there must be at least 3 to 4 ,maybe even 5 thousand potentials, within 50 miles. You may have to just continue 'auditions', You seem very successful, in all other aspects of your Life*, I am sure eventually, you will find a "Star"-and hopefully, live happily ever after*! I really do, wish, and Hope, the best for you! Good Luck on your Quest*


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I pooped in a bucket for a time while building my place.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I don't get the pooping in a bucket thing. What's wrong with a hole in the ground? You can put walls around it eventually if you need them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Laura, Have you ever got up a couple times a night a week in Jan/Feb and walked out nekkid to the outhouse to do yer business. One can do that with a bucket in a room in the house.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> I pooped in a bucket for a time while building my place.


And what does that have to do with a dating site, you lost me with the exception of most of the men and I am sure women are not worth carp. And I am not saying all just most. :kiss:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

:kiss::kiss:Cindilu, I think the previous posts were in response to post #56, I don't think anyone was startin' no carp* lol:stirpot:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I guess I should have quoted the post before mine. 

Only people that have done it, would understand. I just thought it was neat someone else had done it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

WhyNot said:


> The nice thing about going on a date with an older man (he is 48), is they tend to be more confident, mannerly, and have their stuff together.
> 
> The problem about going on a date with an older man is that most of them don't want to adventure and build cabins in the middle of nowhere and poop in a bucket for a while if they have to. LOL



I'm an older guy that did this


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm still puzzling over her calling a 48 yr old an 'older man'. I guess I should rethink calling 30 something men babies.:shrug:


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> Well. It was interesting. Here are some of what made it interesting:
> 
> He picked a BBQ restaurant.
> He doesn't eat pork.
> ...


 YES!...The leaving of a fair gratuity and being polite to the staff is key. Heck..we should all do that anyway, even when were going out to eat alone. 
Case if point, One of the POF dates I went on was with a scathingly hot gal who I'd talked to quite a bit. She was very much "together", and didn't appear to have anything terribly wrong with her. I invited her to meet me at a steakhouse, and being the idiot that I am, it was long out of business. So, we made a new plan, and it was real late by then, but we got a table at a bar and grill right as they were shutting down the kitchen. They were nice enough to accommodate us, but it took a little bit, and she started giving the young man serving us all kinds of heck, just acting like a special little privelaged princess with an entitlement complex. I was straight-up embarrassed to be with her, and she transformed from a gal that I would have taken home to someone ugly to me. I paid up, apologized to the waiter, gave him a big tip, and went home.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Exactly Swampy, you can tell a lot about a person when things don't quite go as planned. the true character of a person starts to show its ugly head, or nice head, ya just never know.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Exactly Swampy, you can tell a lot about a person when things don't quite go as planned. the true character of a person starts to show its ugly head, or nice head, ya just never know.


Make no mistake, she was sweet to me and even acted off-put when I bailed the situation and left, but the way she talked to that man (our waiter) made her ugly to me. I'm crude, but I have no tolerance for "rude". The man WAS obviously new at his job, but none of us are born bein' good at everything. I have picked up and spent quality time with umpteen gals I met on the internet. They have, for the most part, been nice, polite people.When some ugly manners come out, though, I'm paying the tab and gettin' me some yonder.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I joined Farmers Only just so I could snoop through people's profiles. Mostly I'm just finding them hilarious.


The personals that I find funny are the ones where the woman claims she is intelligent but misspells 'intelligent'! 
The ones that baffle me are where the woman claims she is 'beautiful' and her picture is Right There! It seems to me that its the mans decision as to whether she is beautiful


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

WhyNot said:


> ...most of them don't want to adventure and build cabins in the middle of nowhere and poop in a bucket for a while if they have to. LOL


You think thats bad, try finding a woman willing to do that


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

A lot of women are willing to do that, uggg and getting ready to do just that project.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

cindilu said:


> A lot of women are willing to do that, uggg and getting ready to do just that project.



you are too far away to marry me


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey now, I never said any thing bout getting married, lol. :shocked:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

brewswain said:


> You think thats bad, try finding a woman willing to do that


I thought this post was hilarious. You realize almost everyone posting on this forum is a single chick, right? WHERE ARE ALL THE MEN?!


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Nov 1, 2013)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I thought this post was hilarious. You realize almost everyone posting on this forum is a single chick, right? WHERE ARE ALL THE MEN?!


Right here, but I'm already engaged . For reference, met through eHarmony. Without a doubt, the happiest 2.5 years of my life...and no one has had to poop in a bucket (yet)


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I thought this post was hilarious. You realize almost everyone posting on this forum is a single chick, right? WHERE ARE ALL THE MEN?!


I am a Man, Pleased to meet you Silver*, I really Like all of the Ladies here at ST, what a Diverse, Great , Group of Sweethearts! You all* have brightened up my Days! Thank You*:angel:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Something I found out this weekend after spending some time on POF.
If you can find something that does not have a criminal record then it is a good day.

If you can find someone who hasn't have their licence pulled from a DUI then it is a good day. 

If you can find someone who has a full time job and works a normal day then it is a good day. 

If you can find someone that isn't taking meds for something or another then it is a good day. 

Yep, it is also a good day if you decide single life really isn't that bad. It does get lonely, it would be nice to talk with someone at the end of the day but not at the risk factors involved in finding said person. 

So single life it is.....


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am thinking my above statement was kinda harsh, so I am taking it back sorda. It isn't working out for me to try to find someone online and date. BUT I do have friends that have done just that and are happily married now. Although one did just get a divorce BUT I am sure there are others who have made it work. So my hat is off to those that have. And now I am go back to being my old cranky self, LOL. :fussin:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Understandable Cindilu. Stranger dating sucks. Count up the time wasted on the internet dating sites, get offline and apply that amount of time toward community volunteer activities doing something you love and amazing things happen!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Something I found out this weekend after spending some time on POF.
> If you can find something that does not have a criminal record then it is a good day.
> 
> If you can find someone who hasn't have their licence pulled from a DUI then it is a good day.
> ...


Whew!....Lordy, I failed the HAIL out of all four! I guess 'Lu and I will have to wait 'til the second life to get married. 
In all seriousness, some of the nicest, most giving people I've ever met, I met in jail. I've met some monsters there, too.
As for the 'net dating services, I think the numbers are high 'cuz it's the internet, so we get tons of messages, then we're looking for a needle in a pile of needles....it takes us out of our day-to-day lives and makes us "world wide", so of course we'll run across high numbers of miscreants of all types. It's nothing to be discouraged about, though.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

swamp man said:


> Whew!....Lordy, I failed the HAIL out of all four! I guess 'Lu and I will have to wait 'til the second life to get married.
> In all seriousness, some of the nicest, most giving people I've ever met, I met in jail. I've met some monsters there, too.
> As for the 'net dating services, I think the numbers are high 'cuz it's the internet, so we get tons of messages, then we're looking for a needle in a pile of needles....it takes us out of our day-to-day lives and makes us "world wide", so of course we'll run across high numbers of miscreants of all types. It's nothing to be discouraged about, though.


That is just the thing, see I would date you, or garden with you, or drink a beer with you cuz I know you are a good guy and are real. But I have also had the privilege of seeing ya post over the years to know deep down you are a really good guy who keeps it real and doesn't blow smoke up a girls skirt just because.But those are just my thoughts....


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

cindilu said:


> That is just the thing, see I would date you, or garden with you, or drink a beer with you cuz I know you are a good guy and are real. But I have also had the privilege of seeing ya post over the years to know deep down you are a really good guy who keeps it real and doesn't blow smoke up a girls skirt just because.But those are just my thoughts....


 I'm just pickin' at ya', 'Lu.
The fact is, though, it's really hard to tell what you're getting into with just a few messages or even phone calls, for that matter. Even if someone isn't outright lying or trying to intentionally misrepresent themselves, they WILL put their best foot forward. In profiling and messaging, we have the opportunity to sit back and evaluate what we just "said", then edit it if we think we need to. That ain't an option on the phone, but as far as finding out what someone is REALLY like, a phone call pales in comparison to face-to-face interaction.
Women need to practice more precautions than I do, and I understand that.
.....BUT....some folks just ain't good with words on the internet, and they don't convey their demeanor well, so it's tough to tell who you're dealing with.
I've met gals on the internet that seemed pristine, but turned out to be nightmares. I've also met a few who were apparently semi-illiterate, and just didn't express themselves well, but turned out to be really nice, smart girls.
My point is....Unless there's an obvious problem, you don't know 'til 'ya try.
That said, tote your pistol and meet in a public place.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

The problem I see with the dating sites is that most women are more than 100 miles away. As a general statement most have homes, friends and relatives near and I dont blame them for not wanting to go live somewhere far away.
Some of the women are destitute and might move but do you want a woman who has made such bad choices that she is destitute?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Destitution is a victimless crime. I say, if people are grown up, somebody's gotta be destitute! Heck, if they was better off than we was, then we'd be the ones who were destitute.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

brewswain said:


> The problem I see with the dating sites is that most women are more than 100 miles away. As a general statement most have homes, friends and relatives near and I dont blame them for not wanting to go live somewhere far away.
> Some of the women are destitute and might move but do you want a woman who has made such bad choices that she is destitute?


 Yep, POF is the only dating site I've been on, it lets you set "distance miles" or whatever, and I set mine at 100. I do have to wonder, though, if that perfect lady is exactly 102 miles away. Tough stuff to put a number on.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

I can say, so far, PoF has been very good to me, recently. Totally out of the blue....we will see what time brings.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Nick, like you I failed 3 of them
I may have a record
I don't have a job
I take drugs


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I had a different bucket and sponge for my shower


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, Nick, like you I failed 3 of them
> I may have a record
> I don't have a job
> I take drugs


You might have a record??? eep:

Pretty sure it is because you are retired... 

Drugs, as in street drugs and I don't want to get flamed for this but to me 420 isn't a drug it is medicine. Now you can flame me, lol. :trollface


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is why I say that... 

Found out most guys I have talked to on Pof in Chiloquin have a record, and most done time in prison, not jail. Most do not even have their driver's licence due to having a dui. Am I against drinking, not one tiny bit, y'all know my love for tequila. BUT, I am learning you do NOT want to drink and drive in that area cuz it seems like the cops there are pull over happy. I know this because every single time I go I seem to get pulled over. Have yet to get a ticket but that is a whole other story. My job says if you have a record you are not allowed to live in my home or be around or close to my home while I am working because I work for the state. I just about lost over 3/4 of the town according to my sister who lives there and what I am finding out from other people. Does my previous statement make more sense now??? 
Now you can flame me.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

It seemed unusual that Cindy has so many drunks in her area so I googled 'Chiloquin' and found out that its a very small town, population 734, in a place called 'Oregon'. 
Wiki says The racial makeup of the city was 49.2% Native American, 40.7% White, in 2010. 
Is it still considered politically incorrect to say that Native Americans cant hold their liquor?
Cindy might consider moving to a better place to live. No one I know has gotten a DUI or gone to jail and we all had jobs when we were working age


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Brewswain, you did your home work and yes, maybe I should have clarified a bit more on that. I took for granted most of the ST peeps knew I was moving to a very tiny town and yes most are natives. I grew up in the area so I am used to that to some degree. I just had no idea so many have served time in prison , and so many were affected with DUI's. My sister manages a care home for olderly peoples and she said she cannot hire over half the town because of them not having a drivers license. And also you need a clean record. Because of this she also said I could have a job in her market the day I apply. So it is job security. 

Believe it or not some of the people are also friends on facebook and are good people, with good hearts, just got messed up in doing some bad stuff. Some are trying to get clean, and some will continue down the same path. Not for me to judge, just I could not date them because of my job type of thing. 

It is a hard little town but it is also filled with some really good people, in a very tight community. And it is beautiful there, so I am looking forward to the move.

PS, I was born in the area, grew up there and was raised a minority. We had tepees in our back yard because the Charles family put them there when we left for a family vacation. If you want to read some scary history, google the Charles family in both K Falls and Chiloquin. Most are dead or serving life in prison right now.

My friend Joan put together this site and did a pretty darned good job of it. It gives a glimpse into my new tiny town... 

http://chiloquin.com/


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Cindilu*, what a Beautiful area, that you call home, I went to the link you provided-Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> Cindilu*, what a Beautiful area, that you call home, I went to the link you provided-Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


Joan did a beautiful job putting that site together, and those pictures that are taken of the area. Those are also hers, she has a ton of talent. As well as gardening, she has invited me to her place and is going to give me starts from her plants so that I can have my own. She also manages the art gallery in town and has the cutest little accent. Good people there in a real way. And it is beautiful in so many ways. I cannot wait to start the next chapter in my life.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Laura said:


> I don't get the pooping in a bucket thing. What's wrong with a hole in the ground? You can put walls around it eventually if you need them.


Gotta poop somewhere while you are digging a hole deep enough.....duh... LOL



Jaclynne said:


> I'm still puzzling over her calling a 48 yr old an 'older man'. I guess I should rethink calling 30 something men babies.:shrug:


Perhaps. I'm as close to 30 as I am to 48 (or so). Anyone older than me is...older. LOL 



swamp man said:


> YES!...The leaving of a fair gratuity and being polite to the staff is key. Heck..we should all do that anyway, even when were going out to eat alone.
> Case if point, One of the POF dates I went on was with a scathingly hot gal who I'd talked to quite a bit. She was very much "together", and didn't appear to have anything terribly wrong with her.........
> 
> They were nice enough to accommodate us, but it took a little bit, and she started giving the young man serving us all kinds of heck, just acting like a special little privelaged princess with an entitlement complex. I was straight-up embarrassed to be with her, and she transformed from a gal that I would have taken home to someone ugly to me. I paid up, apologized to the waiter, gave him a big tip, and went home.


Sure enough. People usually tell you who they are by how they act...not by who they tell you they are. Fair amount of poopholes in both genders who act this way. Or...are simply negative about everyone...cept the person they are trying to get into the pants of, of course 



brewswain said:


> You think thats bad, try finding a woman willing to do that


We've addressed this and you determined I am too young for you. LOL Also...I can't find any women either so...don't feel bad. 



Twp.Tom said:


> "It "matched me" with, _not kidding_, 2,167 men in my area.  My area being within 50 miles of where I currently reside."
> 
> 
> There must be some sort of mistake?, I have read many of your posts, and saw your profile here, and I am guessing that (considering you live in a metro) there must be at least 3 to 4 ,maybe even 5 thousand potentials, within 50 miles. You may have to just continue 'auditions', You seem very successful, in all other aspects of your Life*, I am sure eventually, you will find a "Star"-and hopefully, live happily ever after*! I really do, wish, and Hope, the best for you! Good Luck on your Quest*


Yes obviously they are all idiots. LMAO! There were 5,000 some odd supposed matches but I spent about 15 minutes offhandedly getting rid of some of them based on superficial criteria and then got tired of that. Haven't been on there in a while and not likely I'm going back.

Broke my second date with the 8 pack...couldn't handle the what turned into almost hourly God texts. I don't mind religion, but it's really not a good idea to be pushy with me...nah. Nah.

Single it is! W00t! 

It really is too bad someone is missing out on all this good stuff but...I'm enjoying it regardless if they are here or not.

Oh and thank you for the compliments Tom. That was really nice of you.

I got sucked into watching some "reality" show called something like Christly knows best...I probably spelled that wrong. It's the family's last name...anyway you all can try to look it up if you want...it's sort of stupid but a little bit (little bit) different than some other reality shows. Anyway..the head of the house...this little guy from Atlanta is full of priceless quotes....this one is my current favorite:

When the daughter says, "Dad you just think you are all that and a bag of chips" he responds with, "I am breakfast, lunch, dinner and dessert twice a week."



That's my new theme for right now....someone's starving somewhere.....he'll show up.....eventually. Hope he's not high maintenance though...there are a lot of those around these parts (where I live).


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I've noticed that there are an overwhelming amount of single women vs men. Men here have the upper hand when it comes to choosing a woman to date. I have also notice that men like drAAma, why else would they keep repeating/going back to the same thing over and over?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There may be an answer to that, Fowler. Simply put, it's stuck on stupid. It really is deeper than that. But it shows how difficult change might be.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

While there is likely a greater amount of women than men, theres ikely several reasons.

#1 Im not the only man that has had bad experiences and have decided NOT to go fishing again. By bad experiences, I say that most men have lost more financially in a divorce than women, and for a infinatly longer time. Plenty time to have it seared into their minds that they are NOT ready to try love again

#2 Men, nowadays die earlier than women, so that in itself would lower the pool. AND don't forget combat deaths from say 1965 to now.

#3 farmer/gardener/homesteading men don't have it as easy as women cause, tho there are likely many more women than men, Theres likely a decidedly smaller amount of them than men who want to pursue that lifestyle.

#4 Its possible, that givin #1, men find it easier to keep themselves alone, and live with it, and buck up and go on, more so than women. Women see their best days fleeting by, there looks heading south, and realize that there will come a day when they wont have the looks to find a man. Perhaps there even afraid that the day will come when they wont even want one.
But, whada I know.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with you Darren, they say they want differerent but when they get it, they run back to what they are familar with. Its sad really. There is not a lot of people willing to explore being Happy.


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

What really sucks for me, being about the same age as you, is that I still want kids and if I ever start looking again, it'll be for someone young enough to have kids, desires a relatively quiet life, and would be willing to poop in a bucket for more than a weekend camping trip.

Good luck with the search!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Jeez, build an outhouse and keep your boots by the bed!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

notthereyet said:


> What really sucks for me, being about the same age as you, is that I still want kids and if I ever start looking again, it'll be for someone young enough to have kids, desires a relatively quiet life, and would be willing to poop in a bucket for more than a weekend camping trip.
> 
> Good luck with the search!


Yeah that makes it sucky for the people like me too. In a couple of years I'll be less willing each year to have another child. So all these men that wanted one wait too long then I'll be too old! Dang it! Foiled again!

LOL


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I've noticed that there are an overwhelming amount of single women vs men. Men here have the upper hand when it comes to choosing a woman to date. I have also notice that men like drAAma, why else would they keep repeating/going back to the same thing over and over?


I really dont fit into this catagory..... I HATE drama. I had a 19yr marriage full of it and will not be repeating that every again. I dont like it or want any part of it. I am a simple laid back guy. Yes I can get busy, overwelmed, stressed, ect. But all and all I will just agree rather than join in or cause any drama. Its just not worth it.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

..most of them don't want to adventure and build cabins in the middle of nowhere and poop in a bucket for a while if they have to. LOL

I am an older guy that would love to do this with the right woman.....


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have had the same issue with men not communicating on the sites I've been on. Most that answer give about three word replies. I try to say things about their profiles to get them to talk, and usually it's still very short. Mostly they tell me I'm pretty and they talk about the weather, if I'm lucky. 

I did meet someone this week though and he talks my ear off. He says I don't talk enough! That's a first!  Going on a date next weekend!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And here I was gonna, well, nivver mind. lol


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

54metalman said:


> ..most of them don't want to adventure and build cabins in the middle of nowhere and poop in a bucket for a while if they have to. LOL
> 
> I am an older guy that would love to do this with the right woman.....


 You'd love to poop in a bucket with the right woman? I have a thing for Lisa Bonet, and I ain't sure I'd even poop in a bucket with lisa....not simotaneously, anyway. 
I have written some dating profiles that could make Billy Shakspeare cry and go home and made some panties hit the floor before we even met, but bucket-pooping dates ain't been a part of my game. Perhaps a dual bucket-poop COULD be pulled off, but the idea has no place in a dating profile, and you'll need a bigger bucket.
Then don't tell nobody about it.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The old folks told me the two hole out houses are where their best conversations took place. And nobody wants to wash the chamber pots or poop buckets.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I suppose conversations could exist in a 2 holer, But which one would be just shooting the, while the other was just blowing it out his mule.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

WhyNot said:


> Oh Ox. Not all of us are old sour biddy's that just like to complain and not do anything about it.


To make it clear: I am and I am ok with that 
I am also not on the market, I met my share of sociopaths and still deal with the consequence on a daily base :S
That said, we don't have candy corn here ... 

But of course I wish everyone all the luck in life and that everyone is finding what they are looking for.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

swamp man said:


> YES!...The leaving of a fair gratuity and being polite to the staff is key. Heck..we should all do that anyway, even when were going out to eat alone.
> Case if point, One of the POF dates I went on was with a scathingly hot gal who I'd talked to quite a bit. She was very much "together", and didn't appear to have anything terribly wrong with her. I invited her to meet me at a steakhouse, and being the idiot that I am, it was long out of business. So, we made a new plan, and it was real late by then, but we got a table at a bar and grill right as they were shutting down the kitchen. They were nice enough to accommodate us, but it took a little bit, and she started giving the young man serving us all kinds of heck, just acting like a special little privelaged princess with an entitlement complex. I was straight-up embarrassed to be with her, and she transformed from a gal that I would have taken home to someone ugly to me. I paid up, apologized to the waiter, gave him a big tip, and went home.


You were lucky to get an early heads up.


----------

